# A basic music maker?



## Zhael (Jun 17, 2010)

I need a basic, free one; I've heard Fruity Loops, but I'm looking for the absolute easiest, basic one, so I have something to start with.  I'm looking for something to make techno/hiphop beats, not a music editor.

Any help?


----------



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 19, 2010)

Zhael said:


> I need a basic, free one; I've heard Fruity Loops, but I'm looking for the absolute easiest, basic one, so I have something to start with.  I'm looking for something to make techno/hiphop beats, not a music editor.
> 
> Any help?


 
Can't help you... Only produce game music rather than actual tecno/hiphop. Sorry!


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Jun 19, 2010)

You could try ACID Xpress (the free version), if you're willing to work with samples made for the purpose of just about anybody mucking around with. :B Not much in regards to MIDI capabilities in the free version, though.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 24, 2010)

Audacity dog. It's literally nothing but a multitracker. No sequencing or nothing. If you just want to play shit into a mic and layer tracks, Audacity is your ticket. Free too.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 24, 2010)

If you want to make drums, Hydrogen is a drum machine. And free. It's a bit... Unstable though.


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 1, 2010)

Hammer Head is the coolest drum machine ive played with for pc


----------



## Rytes (Jul 2, 2010)

try Aviary's Music Creator, it's kinda fun

http://aviary.com/


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Audacity dog. It's literally nothing but a multitracker. No sequencing or nothing. If you just want to play shit into a mic and layer tracks, Audacity is your ticket. Free too.


 
^That

Don't use a sequencer you ninny


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 11, 2010)

I think this is decent... similar to fruityloops but not as good.  it's free. http://lmms.sourceforge.net/home.php
I tried it out once and it seems usable.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 25, 2010)

Downloading "Sibelius 3" on 4shared.com helps you create midis via notation.

Convert it to mp3 on the internet or on itunes and then transfer it to audacity you got everything you need to make good basic stuff.

Here is what you can make with those 2 free programs:

http://cometo.bandcamp.com/track/old-people-smell-like-dead


----------

